# The tears don't stop...



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I want you to think of the love you have for your pet. Think of how much time you dedicate to this forum and other research and the money you spend and all you do, for the scaly family member in your house.

I saw a video today that disturbed me to know end. Sometimes we kill mice humanely with CO2 as feeders. Have you ever considerred smashing your reptile over the head with a lead pipe and skinning him while half alive?

Watch this video and post your thoughts here. I am truly hurt in a way that I've never felt. There is something we can do about it.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYGFbvZgX94">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYGFbvZgX94</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm glad I can't watch YouTube at work. I won't watch it at home. It just sounds too brutal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

When I was growing up I wore Snakeskin and Gatorskin boots. I feel sick to my stomach. This just hurts me. I don't anymore, but my God I feel horrid. I just feel horrid.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

Steam is coming out of my ears. I know it happens everyday but to wittness it always hit me more at home. I am so disgusted of what we humans are capable of.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen Tegu belts on eBay. I can't imagine what they went through to give up their hide.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't stand seeing that stuff,even though i like many people eat meat everyday and wear clothes that are made from animals like sneakers,work boots.It makes me sick darn what a shame. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I live by Cherokee rule. If you must hunt, kill it fast and use it all. We use cows for milk meat and leather. They are euthanized so quickly that they would never know what happened. Although I couldn't do it, it is what it is. But animals being killed for just their skin and profit is the deprivation on human emotion. I wanna take that pipe and bash his friggin' head in.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I live by Cherokee rule.



You native? I'm 1/3 Blackfoot 1/8 Mohegan and the rest German. also i wont watch this video because i think its disgusting. And i sure don't want that image burned into my mind! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

COWHER said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > I live by Cherokee rule.
> ...



Cherokee.


----------



## olympus (Nov 12, 2007)

Not only was it inhumane the way they were killing them but they were also laughing about it.


----------



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

Terrible vid, very sad.

By the way part cherokee here too.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

I didn't watch the video after reading everyones response. My work let's me see the worst in people and the horrors of human violence, neglect and perversion. I'm never amazed at what we are capable of I'm simply saddened that we do it consciously and often with sheer abandon and joy.

I leave you with this quote:

"Daddy, why do people kill people who who kill people to sho that killing people is wrong?"


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 18, 2007)

that is sad, plus the guy talked about killing more like he was going to the grocewry store and picking up a salad. Its not just tegus its alot of animals. 
-mel


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 18, 2007)

i'm a good chunk apache and comanche


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 18, 2007)

wow that was messed up


----------



## dicy (Nov 18, 2007)

but remember those people working there need to eat to so why not laugh when ur working i mean thats all it is for them plus if we from the richer countrys keep buying it they whill keep doing it


----------



## Mike (Nov 18, 2007)

This reminds me of how crappy the human race is. I wish I didn't watch it.


----------

